# Accident report



## Nfs (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi all I hope you all are doing well. Well It happened today at morning 4 o’clock. I was sleeping and suddenly a kid hit my car. Blue accord is my one. After that we called police and police gave me accident report. I called the insurance obviously the other party’s insurance and they gave me enterprise rental car with unlimited mileage as long as my car gets repaired. Now my question will I be able to do delivery with this rental car? I have unlimited mileage but the question is will they track me? I know the safe side is not to do anything with this car but I have to feed my family. Enlighten me with your thoughts. Thank you. Have a safe day


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

So legally you probably already know the answer. NIKE......Just Do It!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

If it's unlimited miles can't see why you can't. I would. As far as tracking you that seems like a stretch. Good luck.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Nfs said:


> Hi all I hope you all are doing well. Well It happened today at morning 4 o'clock. I was sleeping and suddenly a kid hit my car. Blue accord is my one. After that we called police and police gave me accident report. I called the insurance obviously the other party's insurance and they gave me enterprise rental car with unlimited mileage as long as my car gets repaired. Now my question will I be able to do delivery with this rental car? I have unlimited mileage but the question is will they track me? I know the safe side is not to do anything with this car but I have to feed my family. Enlighten me with your thoughts. Thank you. Have a safe day


I wouldn't risk using a rental that's only covered as a non commercial vehicle. If you're in an accident while ubering you'll be so screwed.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sorry about your situation.


----------



## Nfs (Dec 5, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I wouldn't risk using a rental that's only covered as a non commercial vehicle. If you're in an accident while ubering you'll be so screwed.


I will not use uber. Just grubhub and Dd


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Read the contract. It will stipulate if you can use the vehicle for commercial usage. Every contract I’ve seen basically says “no f’n way!”
From looking at the pic of your vehicle and the placement of the impact, your vehicle is possibly totaled. Good luck, and post back to let know how it works out.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Make sure to sue them and visit your chiropractor and say you have neck and back pains


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The rental car company is not going to actively track you and investigate. There's almost definitely a tracking device in the car, but that's for recovery purposes. 

If it were me, and I needed the money, I'd do it. I'd also deny it if asked and I'd flat out lie if I were involved in an accident with the rental while delivering. 

You aremt going to get in legal trouble for using it to deliver. I dont know about the dd or gh, do you have to register a car with them?


----------



## Nfs (Dec 5, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> The rental car company is not going to actively track you and investigate. There's almost definitely a tracking device in the car, but that's for recovery purposes.
> 
> If it were me, and I needed the money, I'd do it. I'd also deny it if asked and I'd flat out lie if I were involved in an accident with the rental while delivering.
> 
> You aremt going to get in legal trouble for using it to deliver. I dont know about the dd or gh, do you have to register a car with them?


 yes i had to put insurance information


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nfs said:


> yes i had to put insurance information


If it were me, I'd do what I had to do and if I had to tell a fib to get away with it, so be it.

Do people who get food delivered check the car your driving? I doubt it, most of my pax dont check. 
I did about 70 something rides once with the wrong car selected on my profile. Different make, different color, nothing alike at all, 70 rides before someone questioned it.

I can't see someone who's too lazy to go to the drive- thru getting off their ass to check your car vs what the app says your driving .

If someone by chance does notice, tell them you have two cars on your account and usually drive the other one for deliveries and forgot to switch it over .


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> If it were me, I'd do what I had to do and if I had to tell a fib to get away with it, so be it.
> 
> Do people who get food delivered check the car your driving? I doubt it, most of my pax dont check.
> I did about 70 something rides once with the wrong car selected on my profile. Different make, different color, nothing alike at all, 70 rides before someone questioned it.
> ...


Insurance fraud carries a heavy penalty


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Insurance fraud carries a heavy penalty


I'd still do what I had to do.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Nfs said:


> Hi all I hope you all are doing well. Well It happened today at morning 4 o'clock. I was sleeping and suddenly a kid hit my car. Blue accord is my one. After that we called police and police gave me accident report. I called the insurance obviously the other party's insurance and they gave me enterprise rental car with unlimited mileage as long as my car gets repaired. Now my question will I be able to do delivery with this rental car? I have unlimited mileage but the question is will they track me? I know the safe side is not to do anything with this car but I have to feed my family. Enlighten me with your thoughts. Thank you. Have a safe day


Use the rental to take a road trip, which is covered. Sometimes the Universe wants us to take a few days off.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I used a rental with unlimited miles for a month while my car was in the shop. I didn't have a choice, I couldn't just not work for a month. Just be extra careful


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

You should request lost wages from their insurance as well.


----------



## Sammy Harrington (Dec 14, 2019)

Dude get the insurance on the rental. If you dont be prepared to touch your toes w all them miles also before turning in smash it up n burn it.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

WhippedCream said:


> Make sure to sue them and visit your chiropractor and say you have neck and back pains


but he said he was sleeping not in the car


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> but he said he was sleeping not in the car


Gotcha sorry missed that.. Sue them anyway!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

If you have an accident in the rental while doing commercial activities...


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Keep your orders/bags in the trunk at all times. If you do happen to get in an accident no one has to know


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

You can always rent a car for Uber. It’ll cost an arm and a leg but it’s an option. Also next time, get Aflac or similar to make up for lost wages


----------

